# Redos



## chatter chatter cut cut (Oct 15, 2021)

being too agressive i managed to bore the taper in the faceplate too large . the m2 taper dead center fell right through. grrrrr. turned a taper to fit on a piece of alum. put it in the freezer overnight . coated with red locktite , inserted and then the big hammer. cut off excess and faced off then started over . bored the internal taper more carefully . now its good the taper of the dead center is the only thing that protrudes. then turned a 30 deg. point on a cylinder for dead center for the chuck. punch marked for repeat location. very accurate. i think my work is improving .i hope.


----------

